# Favorite Species



## DeadAccount (Apr 15, 2021)

What is your favorite species in the furry fandom?

 Please do not start arguments! Everyone is entitled to their opinions!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

Cats, hands down. Which is why my main fursona is a cat. :3


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 15, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Cats, hands down. Which is why my main fursona is a cat. :3


Same!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> Same!!


Nice!


----------



## Erix (Apr 15, 2021)

If I had to choose, I always thought Wolf fursonas looked dope, or perhaps maybe dogs? Hmm, how about both? <3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 15, 2021)

Cats, Hyenas and Lemurs! 

Otherwise, more obscure species. Someone posted earlier about Binturongs, and they've been high on my list for a while.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 15, 2021)

Anything that has feathers. Especially birds of prey and raptors/dromaeosaurs. My sona, or at least my favourite animal OC, is a falcon.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 15, 2021)

Mainly frogs and lizards for me


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 15, 2021)

Dergs and silly birbs


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

goats


----------



## Kinare (Apr 19, 2021)

Big cats. Rawr.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

humans


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 8, 2021)

Bovines


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2021)

I'm obsessed with parrots but thinking about them can trigger me. PM me if you want to know why.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

house mice like in basil of baker street.

unfortunately the species will soon be extinct.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

My favorite species is the North American Takin (not the public zoo one) but it went extinct during my lifetime so the Chinese one is a close second.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 15, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> My favorite species is the North American Takin (not the public zoo one) but it went extinct during my lifetime so the Chinese one is a close second.
> 
> View attachment 110115


Ooooh takin!!
I LOVE TAKINS!!!

I remember this species from a minecraft mod project!!
*teardrops*

I didn't know the north american one did went ext.... EXTINCT DURING YOUR LIFETIME?
When? :0


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooooh takin!!
> I LOVE TAKINS!!!
> 
> I remember this species from a minecraft mod project!!
> ...


somewhere around 1990


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 15, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> somewhere around 1990


Oh my!
It is interesting to know!

I don't know the takins quite well as I do with other species.


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 15, 2021)

Foxes and wolves are pretty obvious choices 

So I'll drop my favorite ones that aren't that common...
Okay Foxes and Wolves are my faves too :3

My favorite animals are The maned "wolves", Cheetahs, Phoenixes, And Skunks and other ones!! ;3

"Smile for the camera steve!!" >w<





"And you caroline! ^w^"





"I'm not epicly dramatic! When I am a phoenix!!"





And two cute love birds Skunks!!
Hehe >w<


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

fox fembois


----------



## Baalf (Jun 3, 2021)

Porky-porky-porky-pines! North American porcupines just look so hairy, plus this guy looks like he's seen things, like he is always just waiting for something bad to happen.





And South American porcupines have the most adorable Boopsnoots. I just want to squeeze it.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

I love sharks. I just don't see myself as one.


----------

